# sexing axolotls



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

hey am i correct to say that the male axolotl has a large cloache (or however its spelt lol) and the female has a small one.. of corse they have to be mature


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi,

Yes that is correct males tens to have smaller heads abd longer bodies than females and the have the swelling between the back of the legs and the beginging of their tail.If you look at them from above it looks like a small walnut poping about both sides of the legs.

Females tends to have wider heads & wider bodies (due to eggs in their stomache upon maturity) and have a smaller square lump between their legs

If you want to learn a lot about axolotls i would join the link below,their is a topic dedicated to axolotls alone and you can get much more info you require.
:welcome:

Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------

